

LLC for a one-person side project? - xiaoma

I've recently been inspired by reading about a programmer in Japan making an ISV business on kalzumeus.com and am interested in starting a side project of my own.  I'm an American living in Asia and have a shoe-string budget.<p>Can anyone recommend any resources for creating an LLC?  Is there a low-cost solution that can be done from the other side of the world?  Do any of you have experience with this project?  I'm living on much less than a US salary and don't want to take on debt for legal or administrative expenses at this point.
======
bgraves
You can contact the author of that blog via HN:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=patio11>

(sorry Patrick!) :)

~~~
xiaoma
I did that! Thanks for the suggestion.

